# les franchissements de (la) ligne jaune



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Philippe Besson, « La maison atlantique »

_Pourtant, elle n'a pas objecté, consentant à cette violence.
Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements *de *ligne jaune._

Le narrateur parle de son père et son amante. 

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi il n'y a pas d'article devant _ligne jaune _?

Merci


----------



## Noah :)

Bonsoir, 
Dans ce cas-là, l'auteur évoque des faits généraux : rien de précis, ce n'est qu'une suite d'exemples.
Ici, Besson n'a donc pas mis d'article devant "ligne jaune" car il ne parle pas d'une ligne jaune précise, mais d'une ligne jaune en général (un peu comme si c'était le "genre" ligne jaune).

Pour t'aider, tu peux remplacer _excès_, _dépassements_, _franchissements_ et _ligne jaune_ par des mots d'une même nature:
Par exemple : _les sensations de joie_.

En espérant que ça puisse t'aider


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi _ligne jaune _n'est pas précise, il s'agit d'une ligne qu'il ne faut pas franchir, non ?

Puis, je me rappelle cette formule :



Maître Capello said:


> *l'*étincelle *du* courage et *de la* détermination
> _*une *étincelle *de* courage et *de* détermination_



Pourquoi ici elle ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## Noah :)

Je suis allée voir le fil auquel tu renvoies, cependant, l'explication ne s'applique pas ici.

Tu parlais dans ce fil d'une "_étincelle *au fond de nous*_", tu as donc apporté une *précision* sur l'étincelle, donc dans ce cas-là l'explication de Maître Capello est correcte.

Cependant ici, aucune précision supplémentaire n'est fournie : c'est juste "_la ligne jaune_", *sans complément pour préciser* comment est cette _ligne jaune_.

En revanche, si Besson parlait de_ ligne jaune se situant à Paris_, cela donnerait bien :
_Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements *de la* ligne jaune se situant à Paris._
 ➔ "se situant à Paris" serait la précision, on ajouterait donc bien l'article "la".
Dans la phrase originale, aucune précision n'est apportée, on ne met donc pas d'article.

Est-ce que tu vois la nuance ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui… enfin, je pense que oui. Mais pourquoi alors ne pas mettre l'article indéfini _Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements *d'une *ligne jaune _? J'imagine que Besson parle ici de limites à ne pas franchir, mais je me demande pourquoi elles sont jaunes… Pour faire un parallèle avec les feux de circulation ?


----------



## Noah :)

Je ne pense pas que l'auteur cherche à faire un parallèle avec les feux de circulation mais en effet, ici, la ligne jaune semble représenter la première "limite", puisqu'il parle de violence (soit dit en passant, il n'y a pas de feux de circulation jaune). Ces limites seraient comme des stades ou des niveaux : la première ligne est jaune, la seconde est orange est la dernière est rouge (degrés de couleurs du moins grave au plus grave). Il voudrait donc dire qu'_elle_ autorisait quelques excès de violence à un certain niveau (qui serait donc plutôt faible).

Ensuite, utiliser "*d'une*_ ligne jaune_" au lieu "*de*_ ligne jaune_" modifierait presque imperceptiblement  le degré de précision avec lequel l'auteur évoque cette ligne, mais aussi de la "connaissance" qu'on a de cette ligne . Mais les deuxformes seraient grammaticalement correctes. Cela relève seulement du choix stylistique de l'auteur.

J'espère être claire car c'est vachement compliqué...


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup, Noah !   En Russie, les feux de circulation ont trois couleurs : vert, jaune et rouge, et j'ai oublié qu'ailleurs ils sont différents.

Quelle ligne jaune est plus précise : celle avec l'article indéfini ou celle sans article ?


----------



## Noah :)

De rien 
En France les feux sont vert oranges et rouge 
Sinon, la manière la plus précise d'évoquer la _ligne jaune_ est d'utiliser l'article indéfini : "d'une ligne jaune". Mais j'insiste, la différence est infime et cela chage surtout le style d'écriture. Ici, ne pas en utiliser rend le texte un peu plus soutenu je pense.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi il n'y a pas d'article devant _ligne jaune _?


L'article défini impliquerait qu'il s'agisse d'une ligne jaune particulière alors qu'il s'agit ici de lignes jaunes en général.



Noah :) said:


> Ensuite, utiliser "*d'une*_ ligne jaune_" au lieu "*de*_ ligne jaune_" modifierait presque imperceptiblement le degré de précision avec lequel l'auteur évoque cette ligne, mais aussi de la "connaissance" qu'on a de cette ligne . Mais les deuxformes seraient grammaticalement correctes. Cela relève seulement du choix stylistique de l'auteur.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Les deux formes sont certes grammaticalement correctes, mais l'article indéfini serait pour moi inapproprié dans ce contexte étant donné qu'il est question de ligne*s* jaune*s* en général et pas d'une seule ligne jaune quelconque.



Alessa Azure said:


> je me demande pourquoi elles sont jaunes… Pour faire un parallèle avec les feux de circulation ?


Cela n'a à mon avis rien à voir avec la circulation routière. Je pense qu'il est fait allusion aux lignes, souvent peintes en jaune, servant à délimiter des zones d'accès interdit, par exemple sur un aéroport.


----------



## Noah :)

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Les deux formes sont certes grammaticalement correctes, mais l'article indéfini serait pour moi inapproprié dans ce contexte étant donné qu'il est question de ligne*s* jaune*s* en général et pas d'une seule ligne jaune quelconque


Non, non, il s'agit bien de "_ligne jaune"_ au singulier, c'est ce qui rend l'interprétation si particulière


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, j'ai bien lu la phrase originale.  Sauf que si vous dites _les franchissements *d'une* ligne jaune_, il est question d'*une seule* ligne jaune indéterminée, tandis que lorsque l'on dit _les franchissements *de* ligne jaune_, il est question des franchissements de lignes jaunes *en général*.

En bref :
_les franchissements *de la* ligne jaune_ = les franchissements d'une certaine ligne jaune connue du contexte
_les franchissements *d'une* ligne jaune_ = les franchissements d'une certaine ligne jaune inconnue, mais toujours la même
_les franchissements *de* ligne jaune_ = les franchissements des lignes jaunes en général
_les franchissements *de* ligne*s* jaune*s*_ = les franchissements des lignes jaunes en général

Après _de_ sans article, le singulier de généralité est possible tout autant que le pluriel, avec plus ou moins le même sens. Au singulier, il est avant tout question du « concept » de ligne jaune ; au pluriel, on insiste davantage sur la pluralité des lignes jaunes franchies.


----------



## iuytr

Maître Capello said:


> Cela n'a à mon avis rien à voir avec la circulation routière.


Pour moi, il s'agit justement de l'image de la ligne continue sur les routes qui indique l'interdiction de doubler. Cette image est très commune : franchir la ligne (blanche) signifie dépasser les limites acceptables.
Aujourd’hui on parle de ligne blanche mais il y a quelques décennies elles étaient jaunes en France.

Il n'y pas d'article défini parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une ligne particulière comme dans excès de vitesse et pas excès de la vitesse (pour rester sur la route )


----------



## OLN

Je suis d'accord avec toi quant à la métaphore (et qu'elle soit jaune ou blanche, ce qui importe est qu'elle est continue ; il y a ellipse dans le langage courant).


> _Pourtant, elle n'a pas objecté, consentant à cette violence. Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements de ligne jaune._
> Le narrateur parle de son père et son amante. (de la maîtresse de son père ?)


_Excès _et _dépassements _font aussi typiquement partie du vocabulaire du code de la route, qui est un code de conduite dans les deux sens du terme.


> Pour faire un parallèle avec les feux de circulation ?


Cette ligne, qu'elle soit physique ou symbolique, n'est pas comparable à un feu de signalisation orange. La première est une limite à ne pas dépasser, le deuxième est une indication temporaire servant d'avertissement.
On dit de façon figurative "les indicateurs sont à l'orange" ou "passent au rouge".


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> Aujourd’hui on parle de ligne blanche mais il y a quelques décennies elles étaient jaunes en France.


Originalement, dans les années vingt ou trente, il n'y avait en Europe, France comprise, que des lignes blanches. Ce n'est que dans les années cinquante qu'on a commencé à employer en France une ligne jaune pour séparer les deux sens de circulation à certains endroits. Mais au début des années septante (pas soixante-dix ), la couleur de ces lignes est redevenue blanche en France par souci d'harmonisation avec le reste de l'Europe.

Voilà pour la petite histoire. Maintenant, dans le contexte qui nous occupe ici, il s'agit en effet peut-être de la ligne jaune des années cinquante… En tout cas, nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire qu'il s'agit de marquage au sol et pas de signalisation lumineuse.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> lorsque l'on dit _les franchissements *de* ligne jaune_, il est question des franchissements de lignes jaunes *en général*.



On emploie l'article défini pour parler en général. Par exemple, _*les *fleurs sont belles_, ce qui veut dire que, d'une manière générale, les fleurs sont belles, même s'il y en a peut-être certaines qui ne le sont pas. Pourquoi alors dans mon cas, il n'est pas possible de parler en général en employant l'article défini ?

_Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements *des *lignes jaunes.  _⇒ les franchissements de + les lignes jaunes 

Ou comme dans cet exemple : 

_*Le *chien est un animal fidèle. _(on envisage l’espèce) (l'article)  _Elle a permis les excès, les dépassements, les franchissements *de la *ligne jaune._

OLN, oui, le narrateur parle de la liaison entre son père et une femme mariée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans _les franchissements *de* ligne jaune_, l'expression _ligne jaune_ est un complément nominal qui précise seulement de quel type de _franchissements_ il est question. De la même manière, on dit certes _*Les* fleurs sont belles_, mais on dit _les bouquet *de* fleurs_ et pas _les bouquets des fleurs_, parce que _de fleurs_ n'est qu'une simple caractéristique de _bouquets_. On vient seulement préciser de quel genre de bouquet on parle ; on ne parle d'aucune fleur en particulier, alors que c'est ce que suggérerait l'article défini.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. 



Maître Capello said:


> _les franchissements *de* ligne jaune_ = les franchissements des lignes jaunes en général
> _les franchissements *de* ligne*s* jaune*s*_ = les franchissements des lignes jaunes en général



Donc lorsque l'on dit _les bouquets *de* fleurs, _on parle aussi en général de ces fleurs (ou de lignes jaunes) ? Je pensais auparavant que le mot _fleurs _(ou _lignes jaunes_) était un qualificatif du mot _bouquet (franchissements ), _équivalent d'un adjectif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> on parle aussi en général de ces fleurs


Non, pas de « ces » fleurs, mais des fleurs en général.



Alessa Azure said:


> Je pensais auparavant que le mot _fleurs _(ou _lignes jaunes_) était un qualificatif du mot _bouquet (franchissements ), _équivalent d'un adjectif.


C'est pourtant bien ça : _un bouquet de fleurs = un bouquet floral_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Je ne vous comprends pas : un adjectif veut dire que l'on parle en général ? J'ai toujours pensé que si l'on parle en général, il faut employer l'article défini pluriel ?

Il y a effectivement des lignes jaunes peintes sur des routes à Montréal, mais je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après avoir lu ce fil.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> J'ai toujours pensé que si l'on parle en général, il faut employer l'article défini pluriel ?


Pour les généralités, on emploie certes l'article défini (pas forcément pluriel) s'il s'agit d'un terme autonome, mais pas pour un complément nominal construit avec une préposition.

_J'aime *les* fleurs.
un bouquet *de* fleurs
un bac *à* fleurs_


----------

